# !!!!!!!feeding and show help!!! please!!



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ok so
I have goats breed for end feb and mid March shows
Feb 29th(my orriginal county show) and the Austin and sanantonio major shows

Well I had a bunch of problems with my orriginal county and long story short I switched counties
Well now I have a show Jan 18th mid-end feb and mid March

My goats weigh 
Twister 89 
Fatbaby 70 and
Durango 66
Well twisters going to be one of my majors
all 3goats are in the same pin
They get feed 9 pounds of feed once a day (all together) and get 2 flakes of coastal hay every coupple of days

I need natural muscle builders. (Besides walking) and feeding help!! Any ideals to get Durango or fat baby ready for a show in January???
I'm sorry this is so long I was trying to give as much info as possible 
Any help I would LOVE
I'm just going nuts in worries right now :/
Thanks everyone so much!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Try calf manna and feeding separately. That way everyone gets what they need without any bullies or piggish goats. Also, watch how much hay you feed.. it gives a big belly.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> Try calf manna and feeding separately. That way everyone gets what they need without any bullies or piggish goats. Also, watch how much hay you feed.. it gives a big belly.


On calf manna is that a feed dressing or acctually feed
And what does it do? 
I'm feeding show master x-clamation


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Calf manna is a multi species top dress. It is really high in protein which builds.muscle and does amazing things for their skin/coat and hooves. If you go on tractor supplies website you can find it and see ingredients


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

There are many top dresses that should help you. Also, raise their feed so they have to Stand on their hind legs.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Iv already done that need to put them back in though (bricks)

And I know there's lots that say they will help and do but there's also lots that say they will help and won't
So that's why I'm asking everyone to see what they like and don't like


----------

